# Protecting Plastic Rataan Furniture



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi all

Just bought a new set of patio furniture, which h is he plastic rataan type.

Have any of you kind folks on the site used anything to protect your furniture. Is there anything I should be looking for - UV protection, water repellant etc 

Thanks for any advice, in advance. 

Cheers

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Scuff the surfaces, Zinc Epoxy Primer, then follow with your choice of colour followed by a UV Lacquer. :lol: :lol:

Sorry N, I have no idea.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Covers for when not in use?

Alan W


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

You could spray it with one of the spray on / rinse off sealant (obviously try an inconspicuous area first). Might help a bit with water repellent. 

But kind of agree with Alan, cover it when not in use to protect...


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Starbuck88 said:


> Scuff the surfaces, Zinc Epoxy Primer, then follow with your choice of colour followed by a UV Lacquer. :lol: :lol:
> 
> Sorry N, I have no idea.


There may actually be a point in time when I'll do that...... lol

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Alan W said:


> Covers for when not in use?
> 
> Alan W


Thanks Alan,

Covers ordered, and I was just wondering about the like of UV protection etc when actually in use.

Cheers

Cooks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Andyblue said:


> You could spray it with one of the spray on / rinse off sealant (obviously try an inconspicuous area first). Might help a bit with water repellent.
> 
> But kind of agree with Alan, cover it when not in use to protect...


Thanks mate,

Will def try that. I have some of the poor boys natural dressing, which has the UV Protection, but didn't want to make it too slippery, as the cushions will slide off!

Cheers

Cooks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Cookies said:


> Thanks Alan,
> 
> Covers ordered, and I was just wondering about the like of UV protection etc when actually in use.
> 
> ...


What about Aerospace 303? It is one of the few products I know that seems to disappear and leave (virtually) nothing behind.

Alan W


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Cookies said:


> Thanks mate,
> 
> Will def try that. I have some of the poor boys natural dressing, which has the UV Protection, but didn't want to make it too slippery, as the cushions will slide off!
> 
> ...


As long as it's not on the chair you sit on, I'm failing to see why that's a problem :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Andyblue said:


> As long as it's not on the chair you sit on, I'm failing to see why that's a problem




It may be a problem at some point though... lol

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Think I’ve read covers need to allow the furniture to “breath”. Missed out on the matching covers for mine so have a Tarp over them for now on the wet days...which is more often than not.


----------



## beambeam (Mar 16, 2007)

Have left mine out on the decking, untreated, for four years no with no discolouration. Main thing I would protect is the chrome trims/footings and any nuts and bolts.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm with this ^^^^

I've had wooden furniture and metal furniture plus covers..... bought rattan at least 5 year ago. I keep the cushions in the garage but everything else gets left outside throug the year in good Scottish weather and its been absolutely fine. Quick hose down and/or clean and it comes up like new I'd definitely recommend rattan over anything else.

A lot of covers say you shouldn't leave them on constantly so i never used them on the rattan and had no issues :thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Cheers guys. 

It's done nothing but rain since we got it.... but I'm feeling a lot happier about just keeping the cushions out of the rain, and not worrying too much about the rattan bases. In winter, I might spray some atom Mac up in round the underside.... I'm going to resist ceramic coatings........

Btw. I got a local sail making company in Belfast to make me a cover for my barbecue (the original cover literally fell apart) and it's very impressive - they took the original cover apart and used it as a template, so it's as good a fit as the branded cover. I was thinking about getting a proper cover made for the furniture, using the same sail fabric. 

Will see. 

Cheers

Cooks



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

As above Niall.

We bring the cushions in daily but have a decent Wilko cover for our rattan furniture which is at least 8yrs old and has never been treated and does get left out all year round, at times, with no cover and the rattan is in good nick, slight fading but it's yrs old and in direct sunlight.

It's pretty resilient.


----------

